# nothing?



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

so im guessing none of the piers have caught anything or the same old one or two kings and a handful of spanish, or no one has the time to right a report because there catching to many fish. I just wanna know if i have any chance at catching a fish.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I went out to Navarre pier the last two days. Nothing was caught. Too windy


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

That's weird, must have been a are in north wind because I have yet to see a day that on a windy day nothing was caught, those are usually some good days.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Reporting is forbidden so that much lesser people will go to pier and take our spots. Hahaha! Joke only!!!


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Traxxx said:


> Reporting is forbidden so that much lesser people will go to pier and take our spots. Hahaha! Joke only!!!


Dont ask Dont tell :thumbup:


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

i mean its not like were in one of the top tourist states in the country or something.


----------



## Speghetty (Jul 11, 2016)

I stopped doing reports because I got some messages about it.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Speghetty said:


> I stopped doing reports because I got some messages about it.


what message?


----------



## Speghetty (Jul 11, 2016)

Someone sent me a message saying not to post reports about the Navarre pier because a lot of people were showing up because of it. They were getting mad. So I don't post anything anymore.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pier Rat Mafia will shake you down if you post reports on the interweb.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I went out there and caught 2 tarpon and 8 smoker kings. Get out there and rub some elbows! Tearing them up right now.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

MrFish said:


> I went out there and caught 2 tarpon and 8 smoker kings. Get out there and rub some elbows! Tearing them up right now.


 today?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Wednesday morning at the Pensacola beach pier, a few people were catching hardhead catfish. Also, I saw some hardtails being caught on sabikis along with some crazy fish/moonpies. Did not see any tarpon, kings, or Spanish. The water was dirty.

I did not go out this morning.


----------

